# Anyone tried cows ears??



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered some they are less than 2% fat and don't smell too bad (unlike pigs ears which give the pups the squits) anyway stupid me didn't realise how big they would e thy are massive!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope, haven't tried. Haven't seen or else we would have though. LOL I'm anxious to order some of those dehydrated lamb ears... Are the cow ears dehydrated or raw?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dehydrated they look like pigs ears just bigger without the coating!! Pm me your address I'll send you a couple


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, we've had cow ears before. They are great. NO comparison to those greasy old pig ears! 

The dehydrated lamb ears are sooooooooo cute! And Brody really likes them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's half of it hhshahaha the girls love them I'm quite impressed and not a bad smell or pack load of fat in site wooo

Gonna try lambs ears at Xmas will get them for their stocking!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWWW She looks well pleased! Perfect!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's always happy if her face is full of something yummy haha these are gonna last ages I've packaged a bunch up for my ss


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I haven't tried those before, but they look great. Zoey loves pig ears.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

They sound tons better thsan the pigs ears, where did you get them?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yes, we have tried Cow ears. They liked them, but they prefer pig ears.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Zooplus - they do a lot of natural treats and it states the ingredients

I don't feed pigs ears too high in fat and give daisy bad stools


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

zooplus are great they do lots of treats that im able to let Twig have without upsetting her stomach - havent tried the cows ears maybe have to get some next time


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would love to try the cow ears. Could you please share the link or pm me it. Thank you


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chloe were the same everything gives daisy rocket butt!!! Ostrich is a firm favourite so are the venison tracheae these have been fab no upset stomachs and they chew for ages I'm really impressed I got the 'diet' ones as they were even lower fat they don't smell and either which is a plus

Jessica I'm English so can't help you


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I know you live in London. Can you copy the link if you found the caw ears online or did you find them in your area?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont think zooplus ship to the US Jessica - im sure if u google you will find some suppliers

Sarah, mine love the ostrich tendons def one of their faves


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup mine too!! And they last ages!!! Love it, they don't smell bad either!!! 

No they don't ship to the us


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh ok i will look around thank you Chole


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine like cows ear , but like Venison Ears the most


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine love them too, they are huge  I just cute them in smaller pieces!


----------

